# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Hoe moet ik nou verder ?

## gabbertjee

halloo mensen,
nooit gedacht dat ik mijn verhaal op internet zou zetten 
maar op deze dag zit ik er helemaal door heen.
het beste lijkt me om vanaf t begin te beginnen met mijn verhaal!

het begon allemaal in groep 6 op de basis school.
dat jaar rond maart overleed er een vriendje van mij uit me klas aan leukemi 
dat heeft ons allemaal heel erg geraakt, dacht je ht ergste gehad te hebben overlijd mijn oma in juni ( kan nog steeds niet bedenken waarom ). 
het zelfde jaar raakte mijn moeder depresief en moest zij naar een oord om te herstellen, wat 3 maanden duurde en voor mij op mijn 10e jaar een eeuwigheid heb geduurt. 
wij hadden een puppy gekocht, waaruit bleek dat zij botreuma had en dat zelfde jaar na 10 maanden geleeft te hebbe moeten hebbe inlaten slapen.
toen de tijd dat mijn moeder in het oord zat leefden mijn vader en mijn 2 zussen samen met mij een onprettig leven. ieder beleefde het op zijn eigen manier. tot dat jaar in oktober mijn opa in ht ziekenhuis belande einde van die maand overleed hij. 
het was een heftig jaar, het doet me nog steeds pijn en we zijn al 10 jaar verder,

mijn moeder heb altijd ruzie gehad met haar moeder, waardoor ik en mijn zussen ons familie van moeders kant amper zagen. hoe kon zij ons dit aan doen? wij hadde al geen grootouders meer! waarom heb ze nooit vertelt hoezo ze ruzie hebben? waarom weet ik het nog steeds niet ?
toen ik op de middelbare school kwam leek alles goed te gaan t 1e jaar,
het 2e jaar begon ik met spijbelen en het 3e jaar dacht ik met een vriendin naar 1 opleiding te gaan, maar der onstond een grote ruzie.
ze bedreigde me waardoor ik niet meer naar school durfde.
daarna heb ik het nog wat geprobeert en het lukte me niet meer,
kwam de verkeerde mensen tegen en blowde aan 1 stuk door ( nog steeds)
maar t werd van kwaad tot erger, ik ging over op de hard drugs.
wat begon met een pilletje eindigde met ghb in het ziekenhuis.
bijna in een coma, wie doet zich zelf dat aan ?
wederom na de ghb denk je wel dat je zou stoppen, maar neee de rest van de drugs ging gewoon verder.. tot de zomer begon en ik weer aan de ghb zat.
de drugs heb een hele invloed gehad op mijn gedrag en gevoel.
op dit moment ben ik van de hard drugs af, maar heb het nog heel moeilijk om er af te blijven.

zo'n 6 jaar heb ik jeugdzorg en jeugdreclasering gehad, die hadde mij naar vele andere instanties door verwezen waar ik maar 1 x heen ging en toen nooit meer ging. konden hun mij egt helpen ? tot ik bij meeregaard kwam in 2010 door verwezen door de huisarts omdat ik voor de zoveelste x me polsen had door gesneden, me vader was t zat. de meeregaard bevestigde mijn depresie schreef mij pillen voor waardoor ik nog gekker werd ( wat volgens hun zou helpen ) mijn vriend kon het nit meer aan zien en wou dat ik stopte. dat deed ik omdat ik het zelf ook inzag. van bijten tot krabben en snijden ging het, waren het de medicijnen? of lijk ik egt op mijnn moeder,
zoveel vragen en ik kan ze niet beantwoorden..

zins de eerste heb ik een vriend, het liep niet altijd vlekkeloos maar we sloegen ons erdoor heen. wat tot een echte liefdes relatie begon, leek ook voor ons uit te lopen tot agresie en pijn! oorzaak : drugs ?
ik weet het niet, tot op het heden geven we dat maar de schult.
wij zijn nu nog samen en hij is de enige die me een goed geveol geeft..
of denk ik dat maar ? leef ik nog steeds in het zelfde cirkeltje ? 
waarom schreeuw ik dat ik dood wil? nooit geboren had mogen worden ?
dat ik mezelf niet wil zijn ? ik weet niet meer hoe ik hier mee ommoet gaan,
ik ben blij dat ik dit van me af kan schrijven, maaar zal dit helpen ?
ik hoop dat er iemand is die zich in mij kan plaatsen, die weet hoe ik dit moet verwerken 

want na jaren te hebbe gepraat over al deze problemen, is het er nog niet uit..

----------


## Oki07

Wat een verdrietig verhaal! Gelukkig ben je van de hard-drugs af, want dat zal je nooit gelukkig maken. Maar het is moeilijk hè, een verslaving ben je niet zo maar kwijt. Het is een heel gevecht. Mijn schoonzus is een alcoholliste en verliest het gevecht regelmatig.
Ik denk dat je een goede hulpverlener moet zoeken voor jou en je vriend om alles wat er gebeurd is een plek te geven. Praten is belangrijk. Knap dat je het hier hebt willen opschrijven. Dat is de eerste stap!

----------

